# wired NetworkManager not working

## jhon987

Hi all,

I have a stable gnome 3.8 + systemd amd64 on my machine, my ISP doesn't use ipv6, yet it is supported by my kernel configuration (according to systemd manual)

The problem is: when I enable NetworkManager, the nm-applet shows on my top panel but can't connect to my wired network, when NetworkManager is disabled then it connects right away (after a reboot). 

another weired thing is - when the ipv6 turned on- I can surf for a few seconds until it fails to connect, but when it's turned off and only ipv4 is enabled, then I can't surf at all   :Confused: 

all the ipv4 options in nm-applet are configured to Automatic and I use dhcp (dhcpcd)

What can I do in order to make it work please?

----------

## N8Fear

Sounds like your Networkmanager and your dhcpcd are clashing. IIRC (don't use Networkmanager anymore) you should enable only one of the two. If Networkmanager handles the connection it also takes care of dhcp (via dhcpcd). In this case dhcpcd is not needed but also counterproductive as a boot up service.

Edit:( concerning ipv6)  If you use a router it's possible that you can use ipv6 locally even if your ISP doesn't support it. It's just inside your LAN in that case.

----------

## jhon987

 *N8Fear wrote:*   

> Sounds like your Networkmanager and your dhcpcd are clashing. IIRC (don't use Networkmanager anymore) you should enable only one of the two. If Networkmanager handles the connection it also takes care of dhcp (via dhcpcd). In this case dhcpcd is not needed but also counterproductive as a boot up service.
> 
> Edit:( concerning ipv6)  If you use a router it's possible that you can use ipv6 locally even if your ISP doesn't support it. It's just inside your LAN in that case.

 

awesome!  you've nailed it at first shot  :Very Happy:   but what took you so long? (just kidding). for future references, here's what I did:

# systemctl disable dhcpcd

# systemctl enable NetworkManager

# reboot

----------

